# Is Geothermal systems worth the money?



## ZillaMonster (Dec 31, 2011)

I am looking at a long term stay at where I am living right now. I am considering purchasing a geothermal energy system, but wanted to hear from others if this is worth it. From people whom I have spoken to, they had had issues with theirs in the area (bad installers or equipment?). I have a pond and I heard that you can put the unit at the bottom of the pond, but it is located about 300 feet downhill from my home. Would this setup work?


----------



## mynx (Nov 13, 2012)

We installed Geothermal. I'm not sure if it's worth it or not. We were told that our electric bill would be cut in half. Instead, our electric bill went from $60/month to a high of $500 last month. It's down this month to $300. The company that installed it won't even return our calls. We have filed a complaint with the BBB but so far, no results. Next step is to have another geothermal company come out and look at it to see what can be done to make it function correctly.


----------



## easyshack (Dec 25, 2012)

Geothermal if done right will work, sounds like yours was don't badly. For drilling and geothermal. Questions answers go to DrillCat.com 
They are drillers and help people with troubleshooting these things


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't even mention it to the sister in law. She is threatening to have the crap removed and a heat pump installed if the kinks aren't fixed soon.
Something about the controller. Beats me.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

man thats too bad. my dad did his house in geothermal loves it. hes self sustained on his ranch in texas. has solar to offset any costs of his farm/ranch/orchard thing hes got goin on.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I do not know where you are, but the states with high utility rates (notably New Jersey, California and Hawaii right now) have solar companies offering to install a solar system 
at no cost to you and all you do is buy the electricity the system produces. Now they require a grid tie in, but I've figured out how to disconnect the grid in the case of a 
severe power outage and take advantage of my system. I paid nothing for the solar system and it their claim to cost was about $33k before rebates. I estimated I could
have built it for $25k eash and gotten the rebates "if" I paid taxes but that wasn't an option for me - I don't have a high enough income to enjoy the rebate so I let this 
company do it (Verengo.com). I have no complaints. I'm paying .26 a kilowatt hour for the next 20 years fixed no increases and I paid nothing down. NOW I know if
you are in Texas, OK or some other states reading "$.26 a kwhr you are thinking I'm nuts, well guys - PGE here is .33 right now. Welcome to California.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I like geothermal. But dont have any.


----------



## NKY_Guy (Jan 16, 2013)

I've been running geothermal for 3 years now. Its in new construction so i don't have a way to compare. Our 3600 sqr foot home cost about 60% blow the average 3600 sqr foot home in our area. Now we did spend extra money on not good but Great windows, and doors. Our home was built with the intent to be very economical to operate. Witch is funny because making a house more efficient costs about 30% more. That cost was worth it to us as we expect to live in this house for 30 to 40 more years so we believe it will pay off.


----------



## USMC1 (Dec 22, 2012)

We have had geothermal HVAC in our house since 1998 & wouldn't go back to conventional heat pumps for anything. We use vertical loops (200~ 250ft deep holes with SDR11 poly loop) It's like a giant radiator with enormous heat sink properties, so the average ground temperature remains very stable. The key, as with anything worthwhile, is doing it right the first time. It's quiet, environmentally friendly & very economic to operate. Do you homework & get educated so you can figure out who really knows the business & who is blowing smoke.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

ARE

Geothermal systems worth the money.


----------

